# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Wifes BW is in. Feedback please!!

## Notpretty

Wife BW data attached. 

SheÂd like increased sex drive and anything these numbers suggests she might need for HRT. SheÂs postmenopause age 54.

SHBG is high??
Is 23 low for total T?
.1 for progesterone. WhatÂs that mean?
Estrodial. Is greater than 6...not very helpful. What was the score!! Ahh

Please feel free to suggest what meds and dose might be in order. I know your not doctors. IÂm looking for input from this community. We will get a doctors advice soon.

----------


## Old Duffer

Is she taking any kind of female hormone supp, like premarin?

I'd get that high WBC checked out further too.

----------


## Old Duffer

Oh yeah... Welcome!

----------


## Notpretty

> Is she taking any kind of female hormone supp, like premarin?
> 
> I'd get that high WBC checked out further too.


She is not taking anything at all. We wanted a full panel pre-anything so we know how she reacts to whatever she might take. I was thinking low dose Anavar and work up for sex drive. But I also know sex drive/progesterone/estrogen/testosterone are all factors and need a balance of some sort. 

Sex Hormone binding Globulin. Hers is high?? I’ll take any advice. And thx for the welcome.

WBC...yeah I’m wondering if she was fighting a cold or a minor urinary tract infection. She said nothing before. I ask tonight.

----------


## Old Duffer

I'm not up on female SHGB but I can tell you that my wife feels much better with all 3 hormones boosted.

She didn't care for Anavar but ya gotta try it to know how it affects. She's been testing Primo but it's not quite the ticket either. 

She was a teenager again on 20mg/wk test-cyp. Sub-Q injection

----------


## Notpretty

> I'm not up on female SHGB but I can tell you that my wife feels much better with all 3 hormones boosted.
> 
> She didn't care for Anavar but ya gotta try it to know how it affects. She's been testing Primo but it's not quite the ticket either. 
> 
> She was a teenager again on 20mg/wk test-cyp. Sub-Q injection


Thanks for the feedback. 

Can I ask why Anavar wasn’t a fit for her? Sides like hair voice and clit changes? Hmm wonder why cyp worked so well. My wife and needles are not a mix. I know...sub q is near painless...for her it’s mental. Stabbing thing.

----------


## Couchlockd

The only thing out of range is her cholesterol.

And the urine color and occult blood.

Shbg is high, but the var will knock that down.

----------


## Notpretty

Can anyone speak to the Progesterone and estrodial scores? .1 and greater than 6 tells me nothing. 

I’d love to hear what an HRT doctor would like to see for T P and E? Anyone have a way to find a doctor? Prefer online and cheap.

----------


## Couchlockd

> Can anyone speak to the Progesterone and estrodial scores? .1 and greater than 6 tells me nothing. 
> 
> I’d love to hear what an HRT doctor would like to see for T P and E? Anyone have a way to find a doctor? Prefer online and cheap.


I'm assuming anything above 6 is normal with no cap on level?

You may want to order a uncapped test from a private Lab

----------


## kelkel

How's her bodyweight / fat level?

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thanks for the feedback. 
> 
> Can I ask why Anavar wasnt a fit for her? Sides like hair voice and clit changes? Hmm wonder why cyp worked so well. My wife and needles are not a mix. I know...sub q is near painless...for her its mental. Stabbing thing.


 
var is fun for a cycle and increased libido. The sides are not that unpleasant short term but I wouldnt want to run var for increased sex drive since toxic to liver function. 

Females and hormones is delicate...how she feels, Job stress, I thinks its more than BW. How does she feel about her body. The mind is the most powerful sex organ. 


I had a full panel done but I cant place my hands on it now. I was going to check my reference levels. My report had more info for testosterone and progesterone.

----------


## Notpretty

> How's her bodyweight / fat level?


Shes low body fat. Weight 117 56 PE teacher. My guess visually is 13-15%...

----------


## Notpretty

> var is fun for a cycle and increased libido. The sides are not that unpleasant short term but I wouldn’t want to run var for increased sex drive since toxic to liver function. 
> 
> Females and hormones is delicate...how she feels, Job stress, I thinks it’s more than BW. How does she feel about her body. The mind is the most powerful sex ‘organ’. 
> 
> 
> I had a full panel done but I can’t place my hands on it now. I was going to check my reference levels. My report had more info for testosterone and progesterone.


I’d say she has NO body confidence issues. For 54 she looks great. Many 35 year olds wish they looked like her. Stress is reasonable to low. While I fully get this can be stress and non clinical issues, in her case it increasingly might be...or normal aging which HRT might be able to address. She just got back from a gyno appointment and on examination her vaginally walls/tissue is extremely thin. They gave her the option for progesterone/estrogen or a local vaginal cream. She’s going for the first option. We’ll try that and hold off on “var fun” and see is her libido returns. If not and we’ll see. We are not willing to risk her healthy in a major way or go long term Var or anything like that. And we will make sure she’s taking the lowest doses possible. She’s not a body builder but does lift weights. Her job has her walking 10-15k steps a day. She’s fit.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Hopefully she will realize improvement with estrogen and progesterone orals and followup BW after 6 months.

I googled thin va jay jay wall lining / vaginal atrophy from low e helps explain infection. Plenty of info. Heres one. 

https://www.healthline.com/health/wo...rogen-symptoms

----------


## Notpretty

> Hopefully she will realize improvement with estrogen and progesterone orals and followup BW after 6 months.
> 
> I googled thin va jay jay wall lining / vaginal atrophy from low e helps explain infection. Plenty of info. Here’s one. 
> 
> https://www.healthline.com/health/wo...rogen-symptoms


Thanks for you freedback. 

So new question to you or anyone wanting to answer. She’ll begin her Estrogen and Progestin orals tomorrow after she picks up the script. With a diagnosis of very thin vaginal walls with shrinkage...

Does anyone know how long the HRT takes to improve the problems of thin vaginal walls and vaginal shrinkage? Weeks? Months? Anyone know this. 

We have a question of this into the dr via text but we’d like to hear what others have experienced or heard of.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thanks for you freedback. 
> 
> So new question to you or anyone wanting to answer. Shell begin her Estrogen and Progestin orals tomorrow after she picks up the script. With a diagnosis of very thin vaginal walls with shrinkage...
> 
> Does anyone know how long the HRT takes to improve the problems of thin vaginal walls and vaginal shrinkage? Weeks? Months? Anyone know this. 
> 
> We have a question of this into the dr via text but wed like to hear what others have experienced or heard of.


My obgyn mentioned I had strong lining so not sure but I  depends estrogen dosage. I would call dr office and ask nurse. 

My oral script lowest possible dosage and after 6mo BW was 4 times max range. No wonder gained weight while eating almost nothing and couldnt loose any weight. HELLO. My testosterone was 4x max range and no wonder I was Randy. HELLO. 

I personally suffered 3 mo longer then needed!!!! Hope this helps your wife. I was breaking out on my face. Oily hair and skin. Its wasnt fun. 

HRT required dialing in with BW. How often will Dr be checking her BW?

----------


## kelkel

> My testosterone was 4x max range and no wonder I was Randy. HELLO.



Call me Randy.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Call me Randy.

----------


## kelkel

Nice.

----------


## Notpretty

> My obgyn mentioned I had strong lining so not sure but I  depends estrogen dosage. I would call dr office and ask nurse. 
> 
> My oral script lowest possible dosage and after 6mo BW was 4 times max range. No wonder gained weight while eating almost nothing and couldn’t loose any weight. HELLO. My testosterone was 4x max range and no wonder I was Randy. HELLO. 
> 
> I personally suffered 3 mo longer then needed!!!! Hope this helps your wife. I was breaking out on my face. Oily hair and skin. It’s wasn’t fun. 
> 
> HRT required dialing in with BW. How often will Dr be checking her BW?


Well, Kaiser gave her a very pretty and lengthy handout detailing their views, options for patients, risks and benefits. It did cover most all you need to read and know. But they state specifically that testing results they believe is so varied and inconclusive from one person to the next that following test results primarily will likely lead to bad results for most patients. But they then say the best results are best achieved by following very closely the feedback and symptoms from the patients. They do say test scores are guidelines but getting patients to a place their issues are reduced and managed requires listen to the patient mostly. This is focused on peri and postmenopausal symptoms. 

I don’t know if this is more progressive a stance to take by Kaiser or just a dodge to avoid testing costs or what. 

They did zero testing prior to prescribing her .5 mg of estradiol and 100 mg of progestin. Both Oral pills. 

The test scores above include in this thread we did outside of kaiser. So I think their plan is start with these pills and in 3 months do a follow up appointment and follow my wife’s feedback and then test maybe. But that means no baseline testing which is dumb as hell to me. Thoughts?

----------


## Notpretty

> Did you tell them you had done testing already? They may have decided it wasn't warranted if you had recent blood work. It seems like you _kind of_ have baselines to work with, unless I'm missing something?


No we did not say anything. We were hoping they would test again. So mum we were. Yes we have baseline. But only because we did test. Just seems stupid not to if you’re kaiser and I think they manage healthcare cost by not testing and give excuses that testing leads to bad results as an excuse. Not sure though.

----------

